
Setting Date to January 1, 1970 Can Permanently Brick Your iOS Device - cat-dev-null
https://techstuffer.com/setting-date-january-1-1970-permanent-brick-ios-bug/
======
jjbinx007
Tom Scott's just done a video about this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVI87HzfskQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVI87HzfskQ)

------
xkcd-sucks
sounds like a great application for DNS spoofing pool.ntp.org to a local
server that always responds with 1 Jan 1970

unless ios devices get their time from cell networks or whatever

~~~
whoopdedo
That would be time.apple.com.

DHCP can respond with a time server. Would iOS use this to connect to the
advertised NTP?

~~~
banana_giraffe
If it did, the NTP client would ignore anything more than 1000s off from the
local clock.

